# Looking for a specific compound cut pattern.



## WTCTDF (Jan 13, 2013)

I am trying to locate a pattern for a compound cut Dulcimer.

An example of the type of thing I am looking for can be found in Scrollsaw Woodworking & Crafts Magazine: Holiday 2005 issue #21 - Page(s):48-50, if you have it, or Mountain Dulcimer Ornament - Scroll Saw Woodworking & Crafts Photo Gallery.

The issue is not available from the publisher anymore, and I began my subscription to the magazine after it came out, so am hoping someone will be kind enough to provide me with something similar and upload here or email to me at [email protected]

Thank you!


----------



## WTCTDF (Jan 13, 2013)

Just an update, I have attained the pattern I was seeking!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

I've been offline for a few days, but I'm glad you found the pattern you needed.


----------



## WTCTDF (Jan 13, 2013)

Ill post better pictures in a project later this week, only one coat of poly on there in those, ended with 5 coats. Waiting to post the project as this is a surprise gift for my aunt and though I feel confident she wont see this post, if I do a project she probably will lol.


----------



## StayinBroke (Jan 1, 2013)

Sweet scrolling! I haven't tried any compound cutting yet, but it's definitely on my list of to-do's.


----------

